# احدث سنترالات وادق كاميرات مراقبة بأسعار لا مثيل لها



## ehab ezzat (2 يوليو 2014)

​ *تسر شركتنا أن تعلن عن أقوى عروضها لكلاٌ من :-*​​ *1- كاميرات مراقبة غاية فى الدقة** .*​​ * نعلن عن أحدث وافضل كاميرات المراقبة تناسب كل الاماكن والاحتياجات ( ثابتة – متحركة – داخلية – خارجية **- **ليلية – زووم ).*​​ * حماية من السرقات ومراقبة العمالة ومتابعة اكثر من فرع فى وقت واحد وبالتالى*​​ * توفير الوقت والمجهود ويؤدى الى زيادة حجم اعمالك وفروع المبيعات .*​​ * امكانية الاتصال بنظام المراقبة ورؤيته والتحكم فيه من اى مكان فى العالم باستخدام*​​ * شبكة الانترنت او عن طريق الموبايل وبالتالى يمكنك متابعة اعمالك مهما كان بعد المكان . *​​ * عرض كاميرات المراقبة على اكثر من جهاز عرض وفى وقت واحد ( شاشة تليفزيون , شاشة كمبيوتر, او اى شاشة عرض اخرى ) .*​​ *احدث وسائل العرض والتسجيل ** Digital Video Recording System بأعلى الامكانيات والتكنولوجيا الحديثة , *​​ * سعة تخزين للتسجيل عالية جدا الى 6 شهور وبأعلى جودة , نقل حى للصوت والصورة *​​ * بدقة ووضوح عالى جدا والعديد من المزايا الاخر . *​​ ​​ *أنظمة مراقبة أمنية تناسب كل الهيئات ( مصانع , شركات , محلات , مخازن , مستشفيات , فنادق ,.... الخ )*​​ ​ *2- كما يسرنا أن نعلن عن أحدث سنترالات باناسونيك متعددة السعات .*​​ * تبدأ سعتها من 2 خط خارجى ، و 6 خط داخلى و حتى 10000 خط .*​​ ​​ *3- وكدلك مختلف أنواع وموديلات الفاكسات .*​​ * حرارى – ورق عادى – ليزر .*​​ * يمكن ربط الفاكسات بأجهزة الكمبيوتر لتعمل كبرنتر وسكننر .*​​ * يمكن ايضاً إرسال الفاكسات وإستقبالها على الكمبيوتر .*​​ ​​ *4- اجهزة إنتركم تناسب جميع الأغراض .*​​ *وبرمجتها** LAN **5- مد شبكات*​​ ​ *ونقوم ايضاً بكافة اعمال التوريد والتركيب والصيانة الدورية لأجهزتنا أو لأى أجهزة إتصالات أخرى لديكم .*​ *ونرجو ان تحوز عروضنا رضا وقبول عملائنا الكرام،،،*​ *ولمزيد من المعلومات يمكنكم التواصل معنا من خلال :-*​ ​ *المهندس / ايهاب عزت*​ ​ *م / 01227038909*​


----------

